# Squeaking slight switch



## swimmer_spe (Jan 13, 2017)

One of my light switches in my house squeaks when I move the toggle on or off.

No, I have yet to lube it, as I know that could be a great fire starter.

Is there anything really wrong with the switch, or is it just a noise and can be left alone?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 13, 2017)

For a dollar or two I would change it and have a few spares in the house, just check that you have copper wire first.


----------



## Kabris (Jan 13, 2017)

A toggle switch at a big box store costs about a dollar. If you feel comfortable swapping it out I would go that route. Do Not Lubricate!


----------



## swimmer_spe (Jan 13, 2017)

Kabris said:


> A toggle switch at a big box store costs about a dollar. If you feel comfortable swapping it out I would go that route. Do Not Lubricate!



It is not whether I am comfortable swapping it out. It is wheether it needs to be swapped out.

I wont be lubing it. I really want to avoid fires.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 13, 2017)

swimmer_spe said:


> It is not whether I am comfortable swapping it out. It is wheether it needs to be swapped out.
> 
> I wont be lubing it. I really want to avoid fires.



Things ware out and sometimes give you hints of things to come.
If it is 3 month old I might be upset but if it 30 years old, well.


----------



## swimmer_spe (Jan 13, 2017)

nealtw said:


> Things ware out and sometimes give you hints of things to come.
> If it is 3 month old I might be upset but if it 30 years old, well.



The house is from the 1970s and it is probably original to the house.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 13, 2017)

swimmer_spe said:


> The house is from the 1970s and it is probably original to the house.



The toggle pivots on little plastic tabs, things wear out. With that age you could have aluminum wires so you want to check. All this gear is marked for aluminum or copper, it needs to  match. If it is not a three way, they are easy quick and cheap. Sometimes you can get a pack of ten real cheap.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 13, 2017)

As long as it is working and making a squeak I leave it alone. Some of these switches come from the 3 for a buck bin made in China. I never buy them but a lot are sold. When it fails it will quit working and light will stay on all the time or not at all. Then go get a new one. A squeak wouldn&#8217;t bother me till then.


----------



## kok328 (Jan 13, 2017)

nealtw said:


> For a dollar or two I would change it and have a few spares in the house, just check that you have copper wire first.



Is it the light switch or swimmers wallet that is squeaking?

:rofl:

Sorry, saw the opportunity and had to take the shot.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 13, 2017)

WD 40 is non-conductive.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 13, 2017)

ELECTRICAL                  YEARS
Accessories	 10+
Arc-Fault Circuit Interrupters (AFCIs) 30
Bare Copper	100+
Bulbs (compact fluorescent  8,000 to 10,000+ hours
Bulbs (halogen) 4,000 to 8,000+ hours
Bulbs (incandescent) 1,000 to 2,000+ hours
Bulbs (LED) 30,000 to 50,000+ hours
Copper-Clad Aluminum 100+
Copper-Plated	100+
Fixtures 40
Ground-Fault Circuit Interrupters (GFCIs) up to 30
*Lighting Controls 30+*
Residential Propane Backup Generators 12
Service Panel 60
Solar Panels 20 to 30
Solar System Batteries 3 to 12
Wind Turbine Generators 20


----------



## swimmer_spe (Jan 13, 2017)

kok328 said:


> Is it the light switch or swimmers wallet that is squeaking?
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Sorry, saw the opportunity and had to take the shot.



... It is the switch.

I just hear the wind in my wallet.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 13, 2017)

If you don't change it, at least figure out which breaker turns it off, so much easier while it still works.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 14, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> WD 40 is non-conductive.



So is Fluid Film.


----------

